
Ethereum miner with Terraform - hactually
https://github.com/17twenty/ethereum-miner-terraform/blob/master/readme.md
======
jlgaddis
Or, in other words: "Just spin up this infrastructure -- which includes pre-
generated SSH keys, an sshd that's apparently accessible from anywhere in the
world, and a pre-compiled miner that you can't audit -- to mine some
cryptocurrency -- _for me_ \-- at a huge loss".

Yeah, I think I'll pass.

\----

 _ETA:_ The readme says to pass in "wallet_address" but I don't see that
referenced anywhere in main.tf, although I do see this:
[https://github.com/17twenty/ethereum-miner-
terraform/blob/ma...](https://github.com/17twenty/ethereum-miner-
terraform/blob/master/files/eth.service#L7).

I've never used Terraform, though, so maybe I'm wrong, but it looks like you
_can_ pass a wallet address in, it just won't be used. If that's the case, I
don't see how this is anything but a "scam". Someone who knows Terraform
please look into this and tell me I'm wrong.

One last thing: the readme says it uses the "Deep Learning AMI for Ubuntu
1604" [0], but the AMI ID in main.tf ("ami-37bb714d") doesn't match any of the
IDs shown in the screenshot on that page (but perhaps they were updated or
something?). I don't know if that's something to worry about or not but, at
this point, there's no way I would trust this AT ALL. Also, "ami-cd0f5cb6" is
referenced in a comment in main.tf but there's no indication what that refers
to (I don't use EC2 so I'm not sure if it's possible to find out or not).

[0]: [https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/07/aws-
deep-...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/07/aws-deep-
learning-ami-for-ubuntu-now-available-with-cuda-8--ubuntu-16-and-latest-
versions-of-deep-learning-frameworks/)

~~~
rozenmd
When you pass in a variable into terraform it becomes an environment variable,
presumably used by the precompiled code

~~~
juliosueiras
it will make more sense with something like

    
    
      data "template_file" "eth_service" {
        	filename = "./files/eth.service"
      	vars {
      		wallet_address = 
      "${var.wallet_address}"
      	}
      
      }
    
    

with

ExecStart=/tmp/ethminer -G -F eth-us.dwarfpool.com:80/${wallet_address}

------
sairamkunala
Is it just me or the ssh private key present in the repo? (no way to know the
server IP though)

------
dEnigma
Wouldn't it be cheaper to just buy Ether\Ethereum\Gas (whatever the correct
name for the currency is)?

------
audio1001
Is this profitable?

~~~
jlgaddis
The readme shows roughly 4.5 Mh/s which might get you maybe $10/month if
you're lucky.

A g2.2xlarge will cost you $0.65/hour.

So, no, it's not anywhere remotely close to profitable -- unless you've stolen
some AWS credentials or (like what's apparently happening here) you get others
to mine for you and eat the AWS costs.

